# Steam Updated nicht!



## Lukas223 (14. Dezember 2011)

Mein Kollege hat sich vor etwa einer Woche einen neuen Pc gekauft (chrismas pc von Alternate). Der Pc ist super und läuft spitze. ABER als er Steam installiert hatte, suchte Steam nach neuen Updates (was ja ganz normal ist). Nun Das Fenster mit der Update-Suche wurde angezeigt, aber es tat sich gar nichts. Erst nach etwa 5 min kam die Meldung, das Steam keine Verbindung mit dem internet herstellen konnte. Ausführlich: Steam.exe (main exception): To run Steam, you must first connect to the internet.

Bitte um Lösung!


----------



## turbosnake (14. Dezember 2011)

Wennes heute war das hier:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/steam/192204-steam-ausfall.html!


----------



## Lukas223 (15. Dezember 2011)

nein das geht schon seit er den computer hat nicht. (vor ca. 1 woche)


----------



## Festplatte (5. Januar 2012)

Entweder Steam neuinstallieren oder mal die "clientregistry.blob"-Datei im Steam-Ordner löschen!


----------

